# contemplating



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

well i have been kicking around the idea of adding another AR style rifle to my gun case

just wanting to get a few thoughts from all of you out here in PT land

i would like your thoughts,opinions and experiences with them

now i know one thing for sure is that its going to be a .223 cal rifle

but i cant decide whether i should go with a Sig Sauer,Rock River Arms,or Black Rain.

my local Scheels stores carries all of these plus the DPMS line.but i already have DPMS AR style rifle.

so if ya'll can chime in with your thoughts and the like i would appreciate it very much.

even if you dont have any experience with any of them,but have one you think is the cats meow let me know as to why or which brand you purchase if you were to purchase one


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I don't own one but if I were looking, I would check into a Rock River Arms...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

I have lots of hefty rocks
But I'm not going to throw them at critters

Well not until I Knapp them rocks into arrow heads


----------



## 4Cody4 (Dec 24, 2012)

If I have to get a different gun it'll be a RRA Coyote Carbine, or a LaRue PredetAR.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

4cody4, i was checking that particular one out tonight at scheels here in st cloud

man that is one sweet rifle,and the salesman that i like to deal with there(jeff) told me they have a written gaurantee of .75" moa

not sure if thats true but im gonna check into it

the two stage match trigger and barrel are awesome on that weapon too,the balance etc all seem to be top notch

seems to be a very well made rifle


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

just checked RRA website,yup .75" moa gauranteed


----------



## 4Cody4 (Dec 24, 2012)

They had the coyote carbine in stock? If so I may head up and check one out.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

It depends on how deep your pockets are because the LaRue Pred. and RRA looks sweet to me and they are have top tested performance. Black Rain looks cool too, just don't know much about them because I think they are newer to the market, but I saw they were pricey. Sigs just didn't fit my eye, but they have great performance records. Only certain DPMS rifles fit my eye also, so they wouldn't be top choice. The LaRue and RRA have the cosmetics I like and the barrel length, which I think you can get 18 on both.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

actually the RRA coyote carbine has a 16" barrel

the coyote rifle has a 20" barrel

both have a 1:9 twist

dont know about the LaRue as the local dealers dont carry that one

already own a DPMS ORACLE,love it

i bought that one last january,they are localy made right here in the town i live in

so that is one reason i bought it,ya its not the highest end AR platform on the market

however they are a great weapon,and with a 1" moa im happy with it

and its what i will be carrying for deer rifle season this year,with a full 30 rd mag(just because i can)


----------

